

The iPhone Has Passed a Key Security Threshold - siglesias
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/428477/the-iphone-has-passed-a-key-security-threshold/

======
pavel_lishin
> Most significant is the increasing use of encryption, which is beginning to
> cause problems for law enforcement agencies when they encounter systems with
> encrypted drives.

Obligatory "that's not a bug, that's a feature"

------
jmillikin

      > Does society really want extremely private mobile
      > devices if they make life easier for criminals?
    

I hope so. Encryption, both on the device itself and for device<->server
communication, is a powerful force for good. For every drug dealer who gets a
shorter sentence due to reduced evidence, there's dozens or hundreds of people
who don't have to worry about their emails or financial information being sold
online just because they had their phone stolen.

